
Robert N. Hall, 96, Whose Inventions Are Everywhere, Is Dead - Nrbelex
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/10/obituaries/robert-n-hall-96-whose-inventions-are-everywhere-is-dead.html
======
Nrbelex
An interesting note (maybe a 2016 tag is appropriate?):

> Yet for all the widespread familiarity of what Dr. Hall wrought as a
> remarkably inventive physicist, his death, at 96, on Nov. 7, 2016, gained
> little notice. An announcement paid for by his family appeared in two
> upstate New York newspapers — The Times Union of Albany and The Daily
> Gazette of Schenectady — and General Electric, in a company publication,
> published a remembrance a month later. But otherwise the news of Dr. Hall’s
> death did not travel very far.

~~~
slededit
They had an obituary on file but never knew he died. So the article was in
fact published in 2018 - I don't think it deserves the date tag.

------
godelmachine
Wikipedia has a very small article devoted to him. Shows the importance of
advertising oneself.

------
spking
No paywall: [https://outline.com/funLf3](https://outline.com/funLf3)

~~~
CoolAndComposed
Not working in chrome or ff

